
Bhyve – BSD Hypervisor - lelf
http://bhyve.org/
======
like_do_i_care
In what sometimes feels like a Linux world, it is good to be reminded of some
of the excellent quality projects and codebases in the BSD projects. We still
have a few Open and Free BSD servers running, as they are basically rock
solid, and have a much slower rate of evolution, and decent stability, unlike
some of the Linux distros we run, where constant rejiggling of the
underpinnings, init system etc, were a bit painful.

~~~
SEJeff
Facebook uses Linux "where it is faster than FreeBSD, which is basically
everywhere" per a recent whitepaper or presentation I saw. What I found
interesting, is that Facebook runs FreeBSD in production at all.

It just goes to show how solid the BSDs really are. I use the hell out of
keepalived (OSS vrrp daemon) + conntrackd on Linux, but strongly prefer carpd
and pf. It moves a lot slower, but it caters to a different audience.

~~~
allegory
An anecdote.

When the company I was working for at the time's AC failed in the machine room
and melted three racks of kit, all 7 of our FreeBSD machines at the time were
back online from scratch on hot spare kit in under two hours.

Our Windows guys were still working on restoring the master Active Directory
pair and DFS cluster TWO DAYS LATER even with a DR strategy in place.

Quality engineering, documentation and automation ability shits on everything
else IMHO and that's where FreeBSD lands every time. Performance isn't a major
thing for me.

Linux on the other hand is heading in the direction of windows. I'll probably
get flamed by the systemd proponents here but it took me three hours to work
out how to debug this command:

    
    
       timedatectl set-ntp yes
    

Which returned:

    
    
       Failed to issue message call

~~~
harshreality

      Failed to issue message call
    

What was that, a dbus configuration problem? Are you quoting it correctly
because if you really ran into a failure message that's not googleable that's
scary.

~~~
allegory
No idea. I never solved the problem. It just worked again randomly after a
period of time (a couple of hours).

That was enough to scare me away from CentOS 7 and systemd to be honest.

~~~
anon4
On the whole I don't think systemd is that much more complicated to understand
than a collection of bash scripts. It's a domain-specific declarative language
for dependency-based execution. At least, once you understand it, it has less
gotchas than bash scripting.

It's the rest of the utilities that they're trying to couple to it that are
bullshit. Starting with the journal - asking for the last few lines of the
journal can take half a minute for some reason. Fortunately you can ignore
those parts and just use the smart init system, i.e. you can ignore the cron
replacement and run plain cron, you can ignore the nptd replacement and run
plain ntpd, etc.

------
wyager
I tried OpenBSD the other day. I was so impressed that I immediately donated
$20 (via BTC :)) to the OpenBSD foundation.

Everything was extremely straightforward and consistent, much more so than
Linux (which I normally use).

I am now migrating my servers to OpenBSD. Very happy so far.

------
stock_toaster
bhyve has been in FreeBSD 10.0 for a while now. The link to the frontpage of
bhyve.org contains no hint of why this was just posted. Is there some news?

Further, it [sounds][1] like things may be starting to migrate from bhyve.org
to the freebsd wiki.

[1]:
[https://twitter.com/michaeldexter/status/504044404424716288](https://twitter.com/michaeldexter/status/504044404424716288)

------
davidone_f
Probably FreeBSD pays the fact that (well, almost in EU) is much more simple
to find a linux kernel developer than a BSD one. And I think that for a
company this is far more important than a debate about GNU/Linux or FreeBSD.

In terms of FreeBSD shops, I think that actually Netflix is one of the biggest
FreeBSD shops out there.

~~~
icantthinkofone
'Tis true. Netflix uses FreeBSD.

EDIT for the downvoter:
[https://www.netflix.com/openconnect/software](https://www.netflix.com/openconnect/software)

